# PRTA Field Trial /Ronan ,MT. 7/18/14 - 7/20/14



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any news from the trial?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series qualifying -

2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20

11 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial qualifying results -

1st Hannah/Remien
2nd Skid/Arnold
3rd Grover/Hensarling
4th Cruiser/Pampy
RJ Caddy/Remien
J Zach/Remien


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

4th place in the Qual. was Cruiser/ John Pampy


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to second series Open - 

5, 6, 8, 12, 13, 14, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 30, 31, 40, 42, 43, 44, 47, 49, 51, 52, 55, 57, 58, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68

36 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series water blind in the open - 

5, 6, 8, 13, 14, 20, 21, 22, 23, 30, 31, 40, 42, 44, 47, 49, 51, 55, 57, 62, 66, 67, 68

23 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series open -

8, 21, 31, 40, 42, 44, 47, 49, 62, 68

10 dogs


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sharon, thanks for the updates. Good luck in the 4th.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to second/third series amateur (double blind) -

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 31, 32, 34, 35, 40, 43, 48

29 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open results - 

1st Matte/Adlington
2nd Odin/Fangsrud
3rd Carson/Erhardt
4th Rio/Nelson
RJ Lil/Remienf
J Rusty/van der Lee
Billy Ray/Christie
Tucker/Remien
Skyy/Woodyard


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Ron Adlington and Matte (now FC Matte)


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to go Ron and Matte with your Open win and New Title! All of your hard work has paid off. 
Congrats to all. 

1st Matte/Adlington
2nd Odin/Fangsrud
3rd Carson/Erhardt
4th Rio/Nelson
RJ Lil/Remienf
J Rusty/van der Lee
Billy Ray/Christie
Tucker/Remien
Skyy/Woodyard


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Callbacks to last series of amateur : 3. 9. 11. 13. 14. 16. 19. 21. 22. 24. 25. 27. 29. 31. 35. 40. 43.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go RON ADLINGTON & MATTE!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results -

1st - Grant/Madore
2nd - Critter/Furlano
3rd - Ad/Madore
4th - Riff Raff/Pleasant
RJ - Maddie/White
J Leroy/Sealock
Gertrude/Gunzer
Stryker/Howard
Babe/Pampy
Dart/Fangsrud

Amateur results - 

1st Osa/Cornell
2nd Skyy/Woodyard
3rd Freddy/White
4th Dizzy/Howard
RJ Ruby/Millette-Snodgrass
J Rosie/Woodyard
Rudy/Sullivan
Biz/Loray

Congrats to all!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting Sharon. Good to see you again!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

dogcommand said:


> Thanks for posting Sharon. Good to see you again!


It was great to see you too! Happy fishing.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Big congrats to Ron Adlington and to Judy Cornell for your Blue Ribbons!!! Harry


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations to Ron, Judy and Armand.
To nice folks, good things happen.

Glenn


----------

